# Has anyone mixed TCA with SSRI?



## MDN (Mar 14, 2003)

Hi.Currently on Lexapro 10mg per day. Effexor was a tad too much for me so I switched back. My GI is reccomending low dose of Pamelor or Elavil at night. Does anyone have experience with mixing the two kinds of anti-d's? Thanks


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

No, and quite frankly I would be a bit skeptical of it. I ask my doctor that very question, and he said no. He didn't say it would intereact, he just didn't want to go that route without being more informed of the side effects it could cause. I would be very careful.


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I've been on them all. Was doing paxil and we added tofranil, Norpramin, Siniquin. They can work great together! I had to do a blood test to check serotonin levels for the first couple months. You wouldn't want to have "seretonin syndrome.


----------



## honichou (Jun 30, 2002)

You will be fine. Just look what I'm on:LithiumProzacPamelorTenorminValiumTegretolPlus a few odds and ends. You can take SSRIs with tricyclics. I am living proof.Steven


----------

